# Hellenic League



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Another surprise (if one can call it that way).

Paristeri-Olympiakos: 92-78. (Papamakarios 25, Dorkofikis 21, Palekanos16-Evans 24, Tomic 13.)

Peristeri was leading up to 24 points before OSFP managed to cut the gap to 5 points with 3 minutes to go. Eventually the "Princes of the West Coast" widened the gap even more to earn a deserved victory. I can't remember when it was the last time that all 3, PAO, AEK, OSFP, lost in the same gameday. In fact all top 4 teams lost in this gameday (if you include Aris).


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Well Aris won't be a top 4 team for too long now that they don't have Solomon. 
Anyway I'm really surprised by the way greek players are playing this year.
Papamakarios killed us tonight, he has become one of the best PG's in Greece now. Dorkofikis played a great game as well (I wish we still had him) and the whole Peristeri team was great tonight.
Andre Hudson is the Andre Hudson that won the NCAA championship with Michigan State, right? He has been a very steady player for Peristeri this year.

But I'm really surprised by all these young greek players. Diamantidis had another monster game last night against Panathinaikos, Schortsianitis has become a dominant force in the league and he's only 17, Spanoulis is leading Marousi to the top-4. I think Ioannidis will have a tough job this summer when he will have to pick 12 players for the Eurobasket in Sweden.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

A funny thing about Olympiakos this year is that every time they played against a team of one of their former players, they lost and the guy in question played the best game of his season. 

OSFP-CSKA: In both games Papaloukas played his best and helped his new team beat the Reds.
OSFP-Makedonikos: Papanikolaou killed the reds, especially in the second game in Korydallos.
Peristeri-OSFP: Dorkofikis in his best game of the season helped the "Gialoblu" beat Olympiakos.

And none of these 3 left the "Big Port" as a friend (and none came back as one either).


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> Andre Hudson is the Andre Hudson that won the NCAA championship with Michigan State, right?


Yeah that's him


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

From what I was told and read Arriel McDonald had his best game in Hellenic League vs. Iraklis, but in the last minute made 2 mistakes that lost the game for Pao.

Doesn't sound like Mc to me... it would make much more sense that he would suck the whole game, but in the last minute make 2 actions that will win the game. not the other way...

It seems Mc didn't really adopt to Pao or something... I don't know. doesn't sound like the Mc of Maccabi...

what do u guys think about Mc's adaptment to Pao? A friend told me he was the worst deal they made this summer. certainly for the money he's getting.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

He hasn't been as helpful as Panathinaikos fans wished he would be.
Obradovic trusts him very much, but many Panathinaikos fans I know seem to like Lakovic more.

The thing with Obradovic is that he cares only about big games, so if McDonald plays well at the F4 (if Panathinaikos manages to beat Siena) all the Pnanathinaikos fans will be happy with him


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

About the Hellenic League, in general. 
I'm pretty mad with the Hellenic Federation and the Hellenic Club Association, for the competition format. 
Why one of the best European leagues should develop itself like an amatorial championship? 

1. *14 teams*, it means only 26 match-days. It's nothing. The perfect number is 16, with 30 match-days. And the grid of the playoff could be different. Infact: 

2. *6 teams* go to the playoff. What is that? The number should be an exponential of 2: in this case, 8. Quarters, semifinals, finals. Why a team at the end of the regular season goes directly to the semifinals, while others are playing? Absurd. 

3. *2-on-3 series*, only the Final is a 3-on-5. Quarters, semifinals, and finals should be 3-on-5, like in the Italian and the Spanish league. 

4. *Too many breaks during the season*: last week the championshiop has been suspended for the All Star Game, this week there are the Greek League Final Four. Teams that are not playing in Euroleague, and don't partecipate at the F4, stay without playing for 21 days. It's not acceptable in a professional league. Not at all.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> About the Hellenic League, in general.
> I'm pretty mad with the Hellenic Federation and the Hellenic Club Association, for the competition format.
> Why one of the best European leagues should develop itself like an amatorial championship?
> ...


I pretty much agree with everything you wrote.... But this is not a surprise since our league is runned by morons.........Check out the spanish league website  and compare it to our and you will understand what kind of dickheads are running our league....


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> He has buried Lazaros Papadopoulos on the bench and I think it really is a shame, because if Papadopoulos played for any other tem he would be the best center in the league. I really don't think Andrew Betts is that much better than Lazos.


Yeah if he didn't play for PAO he would most likely be the best in the league.. Hell 3 years ago he was the second best center in the league after Dino Radja.... He won't play at PAO as long as Obradovic is the coach that is for sure...... I don't think he likes him......
Obradovic must be one of the worst coaches around working with young players... He failed with Fotsis (when will he understand that he is a SF???? and why is Obradovic so obessesed with using SF's at PF, he did the same with Stojakovic at the Sidney Olympics and everybody saw the result), Papadopoulos, Gliniadakis and Theos.....
Did you know that 2-3 years ago he wanted Diama and that he would try to make him a PG??  lol Diama at PG....
I hope Obradovic will be gone after this season i can't stand him and his anti-bball tactics......to me he is in the same category as Bozidar Maljkovic.....:


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Seismos..Seismo... KORIDALOS!!!!!
My team AEK crushed Olympiakos!!!!!!!   
Forza Aekara

Greek League Results:
IRAKLIO - MAROUSI TELESTET 78-67 
IRA: Bennerman 30, Bacik 12, Sioutis 11, Austin 10 - Rebs: Bacik 9 
MAR: Jones 14, Nolan 13, Koronios 12 - Rebs: Spanoulis, Oliver 7 

OLIMPIA LARISA BERLONI - NEAR EAST 80-97 
OLB: Forrest 27, Nesby 17, Nanis 11 - Rebs: Forrest 11 
NE: Nakic 28, Sofogiannis 17, Karagoutis 14, Maglos 13 - Rebs: Maglos 7 

PERISTERI - PAOK 93-95 
PER: Papamakarios 34, Hutson 21, Kurtovic 15, Pelekanos 11 - Rebs: Hutson 8 
PAO: Kommatos 27, Milisavljevic 26, Scott 20, Vassiliadis 16 - Rebs: Kommatos, Alexis 8 

ARIS - IRAKLIS 81-74 
ARI: Solomon 27, Nikolaidis 14, Stack 11 - Rebs: Stack 8 
IRA: Pavlidis 22, Nikolaidis & Schortsianitis 11 - Rebs: Schortsianitis 8 

PANATHINAIKOS - MAKEDONIKOS 90-85 
PAN: Kutluay 21, Fotsis 20, Lakovic 15, Balogiannis 10 - Rebs: Fotsis & Tsartsaris 7 
MAK: Papanikolaou 23, Handlogten 20, Hart 18, Papaioakim 10 - Rebs: Handlogten 11 

IONIKOS N.F. EGNATIA BANK - PANIONIOS 102-84 
ION: Ayuso 33, Cuthrell 23, Vetoulas 18, Alibegovic 11 - Rebs: Cuthrell 13 
PAN: Diamantopoulos 28, Henderson 19, Agadakos 12 - Rebs: Henderson 9 

OLIMPIAKOS S.F.P. - AEK 76-99 
OLY: Markovic 19, Tomic 16, De Miguel 11 
AEK: Crispin 26, Tapoutos 22  I hope he will explode now, come on Tapoutos..., Blackney 19, Betts 17 - Rebs: Betts 12, Tapoutos 11


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Tapoutos has improved since Kakiouzis left the team. It's pretty impressive that AEK won without Dikoudis and Hatzis. That just shows that Olympiakos is nothing but a bunch of over acheivers that can't play on the same level everyday, especially now that we have lost our big goal (the Euroleague)
I think AEK will win the championship this year because they want it more that Panathinaikos, but to be honest I would like to see Aris win it.

I don't know if Aris has a chance to win it, but they have the depth, they have good scorers they play good defense and they have the most fans in Greece.

Aris is also playing against Hemofarm at FIBA's "official" Final-4 and there's no way they will lose the cup.

Aris should also have won the Greek cup against Panathinaikos.
They played much better at the final, but Panathinaikos shooters (Alvertis, Kutluay, Lakovic etc.) won the game.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

hahaha just a question suspect.... who is Filipovic? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> hahaha just a question suspect.... who is Filipovic? :laugh: :laugh:


Mirco "CroCop" Filipovic is a famous fighter in K-1 (martial arts). He is called CroCop because he is croatian and Cop because he is a former cop..
http://www.k-1usa.net/html_documents/fighters/fighters.asp?fighter=16


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

PANIONIOS-OLIMPIA LARISA 93-81 

MAKEDONIKOS-IRAKLIO 111-85 

NEAR EAST-PAOK 109-105 

IONIKOS N.F.-PANATHINAIKOS 75-83 

AEK-ARIS 92-55 

IRAKLIS-PERISTER 69-58 

MAROUSI -OLIMPIAKOS 74-73 


Big game this week end Olympiakos-PAO.......Let's hope that this time Tsoukalas will not be shaking the basket (he was doing it all the time in the Oly-Barcelona game)..

By the the Vazeli seem to be pretty pumped up....check this out:
http://www.greenwebfans.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3577 
I like this one especially:

ELPIZW NA MH PAI3OYN ADIAFOROI EPEIDH APEKTHSAN TO PLEONEKTHMA EDRAS GIA TA PLEI OF NWRIS ... 
AYTO POY ME KABLWNEI EINAI TI 8A TOYS KANEI O MPAFOYS !!! 
OE OE OE MPAFOYS GAMA TOYS TH MANA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
TREME SKATOFLWREEEEEEEEEEEEEE EBANS SOY ERXETAIAIAI O TRELARAS MPAFOYS !!!!!

    muahhahahaha Talk about being pumped up....

Boy I can't wait for the play offs.... I want us (AEK) to play the Olympiakos (kai o Tapoutos na tous karfosi apo piso   )


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

hahah the Panathinaikos fans haven't gotten over the 3-0 in football.
Anyway Olympiakos has fallen apart after not being able to make it to the final four. And Evans ate a lot of kokoretsi during the Easter and he doesn't seem to be the same player after that lol


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> hahah the Panathinaikos fans haven't gotten over the 3-0 in football.
> Anyway Olympiakos has fallen apart after not being able to make it to the final four. And Evans ate a lot of kokoretsi during the Easter and he doesn't seem to be the same player after that lol


Evans? Evans, who? 

Evans just waived goodbye to OSFP for reasons I still don't know. So it seems that the reds will face the greens without one of their main scorers (even though as q said he was out of shape lately). That's a pity for the Piraeus team. But it was shown this year in the greek league that when a team misses a player in the last moment, they tend to play better (see AEK: without Dikoudis, Hatzis they smashed OSFP in Korydallos, Olympia: without Nesby and Forrest almost beat Panionios in Athens, OSFP: Last year without Ford, Forrest, and others, they almost won the 5th game of the finals against AEK). 

So the "gavroi" still have their chances, I think.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Yes I think it's better for Olympiakos that we won't have Evans.
Now Markovic will get more playing time and I trust him much more than I trust Evans.
The only problem is that we don't have any depth now at the 2 and 3, unless Tomic comes back from his injury or Subotic uses Mantzanas.
Anyway this has been a wasted season for Olympiakos and it's all because of the low budget.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

It seems like Ron Artest has fallen in love with Greece  
Check out this article about Sofoklis and Ron Artest


> 'BABY SHAQ' TEMPTS KNICKS
> 
> May 21, 2003 -- The Knicks' intrigue in Greece's teen-age center sensation known as "Baby Shaq" grew yesterday as the team called his reps looking to work him out in the next two weeks, The Post has learned.
> The big, 290-pound Sofoklis Schortsianitis is considered a potential lottery pick and the Knicks will heavily consider him if they remain at No. 9. With the lottery drawing tomorrow in Secaucus, the Knicks have a 83.2 percent chance of remaining in the nine hole, just a 1.5 percent chance of winning it.
> ...


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

So we are at the semifinals now!!!!! 

Panathinaikos aka Kotes-Peristeri 85-82
PAO: Lakovic 12 p, Kutluay 15 p, Middleton 21, Tsartsaris 10, Burger King McDonald 10 p, 0/5 3p, Bafous-Buford 14 p, 11 rebounds
Peristeri
Gliniadakis 10 p, 8 reb, Pelekanos 22 points 4/6 3p, Hutson 14 p, Theos 4 points

Peristeri had control of the game most of the time...PAO tried to ty the game with a buzzer beater 3 pointer by Kutluay without succes...After they game the PAO fans showed their frustration beating up the sports commentator...you could hear them calling him mouni and kologavre from the telly.....it was hillarious
   
Come on Peristeri eliminate the PAO!!!!
Kai bravo Pelekano...tous koutsoulises!!!!!hahaha
   

AEK-olympiakos 68-66
AEK:
Zisis 22 p, Dikoudaros 17 p and 10 rebounds, Hatzis 15 p, BLakney 8 p, Crispin 3 p, Betts 2
olympiakos
De Miguel 13 p, Charissis 13 p, Boudouris 6 p, DeMarco Johnson 8p
Valte ton Magouni reeee
http://users.compulink.gr/contra/score.jpg


----------



## 0==II=======> (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> 
> Panathinaikos aka Kotes-Peristeri 85-82


The score was the other way around wasn't it?

PAO-Peristeri 82-85.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Yeah my bad..82-85 was the correct score...thanx for telling...


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

And here are the results from the second game of the semifinals (I was too pissed off to write them earlier)

Olympiakos: 77

Harissis 9pts 3reb 2ast; Katranas; Printezis 7pts 5reb; Giannouzakos 19pts 5reb 2ast 1stl 1bl; Mantzanas 5pts 2reb 5ast 1stl; Tomic 21pts 2reb 2stl; Djikanovic 2pts 1reb; Morales 6pts 7reb 2ast; De Miguel 8pts 6reb 2ast 1stl.

AEK: 65

Blackney 9pts 3reb 3ast 1stl; Crispin 12pts 1reb; Zissis 3pts 2reb 2ast; Tapoutos 4pts 3reb 2bl; Hatzis 10pts 2ast; Kikilias 3reb 1ast 1stl; Dikoudis 11pts 10reb 1ast; Antic 5pts 4reb; Betts 11pts 6reb; Tsiaras 1reb 1ast

Olympiakos playing with players that like we say in Greece "even their mothers don't know them" managed to beat AEK..
.......Dropiastiki itta apo tin omada tou Lefteraki apo tin Kokkinia......
:no: :no: 


Peristeri: 69

Kurtovic 6pts 1reb 3ast 2stl; Papamakarios 14pts 3reb 3ast 2stl; Pelekanos 11pts 9reb 1ast 3stl 1bl; Stewart 11pts 4reb 1ast 1bl; Jovanovski 1reb 1stl; Gliniadakis 11pts 3reb 1bl; Hutson 16pts 6reb 1bl; Dorkofikis

Panathinaikos: 71

Alvertis 2pts; Lakovic 13pts 2reb 2ast 1stl; Fotsis 19pts 7reb 3stl; Kutuluay 12pts 5reb 1stl; Middleton 8pts 6reb 2ast 1stl; Tsatsaris 4reb 1bl; McDonald 10pts 6reb 2ast; Buford 7pts 3reb 2ast 2stl 1bl


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> 
> Peristeri: 69
> Panathinaikos: 71


As I usually say in these occasions... 
*"gamo ton th...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Ante Geia!!!!
So the semifinals of the Greek League semifinals are over...AEK crushed Olympiakos and will play against PAO in the final that struggled a lot against Peristeri...


AEK-Olympiacos 84-64
AEK : 
Blakney 12, Krispin 5, Zisis 2, Tapoutos 17, Bourousis 1, Hatzis
18, Kikiklias 2, Dik Hoodes 15, Antique 0, Pascalis 2, Betts 10 

Olympiacos:

Charissis 2, Katranas, Markovic Printezis, Giannouzakis 9 Mantzanas 5, Tomic 24 , Tzikanovic 2, Morales 2, Johnson 18 De Miguel 2.


PAO-Peristeri 78-71

PAO:
Lakovic 16, Fotsis 11, McDonald 16, Buford 11.

Peristeri:
Pelekanos 22, Hutson 16, Stewart 11.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> PAO-Peristeri 78-71


Peristeri was leading 39-28 at the beginning of the 3rd quarter... *Gamo tin Pa......*


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Semifinals are not over as Suspect said: infact the Hellenic Sport Court imposed to AEK and Olympiakos to play again the 1st game (Olympiakos was protesting for a officials mistake, I've to admit they were right), so tomorrow (Wednesday) AEK and Olympiakos will meet again to play the decisive game for the final...

Believe it or not... but this is Greece...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Believe it or not... but this is Greece...


Hay! it happens -were all in balkan... 
If I understood corectly refs did not stop the time... or something like that!


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> Semifinals are not over as Suspect said: infact the Hellenic Sport Court imposed to AEK and Olympiakos to play again the 1st game (Olympiakos was protesting for a officials mistake, I've to admit they were right), so tomorrow (Wednesday) AEK and Olympiakos will meet again to play the decisive game for the final...
> 
> Believe it or not... but this is Greece...


It doesn't really matter....We will beat them AGAIN and AGAIN...


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Like SEOK said the game between AEK-Olympiakos had to be replayed......

AEK-Olympiakos 74-61

AEK:
Blakney 9, Krispis 17, Tapoutos 10, HAtzis 11, Dik Hoodes 12, Antic 8, Betts 4

Olympiakos:
Charissis 14, Tomic 8, De Miguel 9, Giannouzakis 3, Markovic 3....

The final will be PAO-AEK... the first game will be played on Sunday...

Oh and something else to the Greek posters of this forum...Just in case you don't know there is an interesting interview with Big Jake Tsakalidis on 

 http://www.contra.gr/StoryDetail.asp?ArticleID=26352 

I like this one:

Ï "ÔæÝéê" ðéóôåýåé üôé ôï åëëçíéêü ìðÜóêåô äéÝñ÷åôáé ìßá êñßóç. Ôï áíôßäïôï óå áõôÞí ôçí êáôÜóôáóç, åßíáé ìßá åðéôõ÷ßá ôçò ÅèíéêÞò: 

"ÅîáñôÜôáé áðü ôï ðþò èá ðÜìå êáô'áñ÷Üò óôï ÅõñùìðÜóêåô êáé Ýðåéôá óôïõò Ïëõìðéáêïýò áãþíåò. Áí èá ðÜìå êáëÜ, ï êüóìïò ðéóôåýù üôé èá ãõñßóåé óôá ãÞðåäá êáé ôï Üèëçìá èá áíÝâåé îáíÜ. ÂÝâáéá, ìåãÜëï æÞôçìá åßíáé êáé ôï ôé êÜíïõí ïé åëëçíéêÝò ïìÜäåò. Äåí ìðïñïýí íá áöÞíïõí ôïõò Åëëçíåò ðáßêôåò íá öåýãïõí. Ôé íá ðÜåé íá äåé ï êüóìïò óôï ãÞðåäï, ôïõò îÝíïõò; 

   hahah that is so hilarious....Kala pou exoume esena to ellinopoulo na mas ta les.....hahhhaa


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

lol very funny Jake.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Sorry for the late update....
The standings in the Greek finals are now 1-1 between PAO and AEK....


Game 1

PANATHINAIKOS – AEK 77-68

PANATHINAIKOS: Alvertis 12, Mc Donald 11 (5 rebs, 6 assists), Papadopoulos 8, Lakovic 6, Fotsis 10 (11 rebs), Buford 9, Kutluay 3, Middleton 6, Tsartsaris 12 (5 rebs)

AEK: Blackney 5 (5 assists), Crispin 22, Zissis 2 (4 rebs, 3 assists), Tapoutos 4, Hatzis 3, Kikilias 6, Dikoudis 12 (9 rebs), Antic 5 (4 rebs, 2 blocks), Paschalis, Betts 9 (7 rebs)

Game 2

AEK – PANATHINAIKOS 72 - 67

AEK: Blackney 6 (6 assists, 3 steals), Crispin 4, Zissis 10 (6 rebounds ), Tapoutos, Bouroussis 10 (8 rebounds in 24mins!) Hatzis 19 (3 rebounds, 3 assists), Kikilias, Antic 7 (5 rebounds), Betts 16 (6 rebounds)

PANATHINAIKOS: Alvertis 4, Mc Donald 4, Kalaitzis 3, Papadopoulos 4, Lakovic 4, Fotsis 15 (7 rebounds), Buford 7 (4 assists), Kutluay 5 (5 rebounds), Middleton 11, Tsartsaris 10

The third game will be played today....And AEK will be playing without Dikoudis and maybe Tapoutos......


Meanwhile Peristeri beat Olympiakos 3-1 for the 3rd place game and supposedly a place in Euroleague (ULEB said that the team that finishes third would get a Euroleague ticket) but somehow they were just bull****ting because the Olympiakos is the team that will play in Euroleague and not Peristeri....DAMn ULEB....


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Olympiakos signed a three years contract with ULEB and they will play in the EL till the 2005-06 season. The same made AEK some days ago. Now they are waiting for Panathinaikos, that probably will sign tomorrow in Costantinople the same agreement. 
Having Hellas the right to have three teams in the Euroleague, it means that till 2006 it will be very difficult to find new competitive teams in this League. Normally the access to the most important European competition could be a goal, an objective.
Now there is nothing else than the titre of "Champions of Greece". I don't think the partecipation to the ULEB Cup or to the FIBA Europe League could be considered prestigious. 

Greece has three spots in the EL 2003-04?
PAO, AEK and Peristeri should play the EL. Olympiakos, 4th, will play the ULEB Cup. 

Italy has four spots in the EL 2003-04? 
Benetton, Skipper, Montepaschi and Lottomatica should play the EL. Can I know why Virtus Bologna, 16th team in Italy, should play the Euroleague? (I know the answer, because they have signed a three years contract blablabla, don't waste your time to answer, thank you). 

Between that, I'd like to know what ULEB is waiting to pay the teams that partecipate in its competitions: PAOK is waiting money. Panathinaikos is waiting money. AEK is waiting money. Peristeri is waiting money. Siena had to receive about 1.000.000 USD this year, but Montepaschi received only 250.000 USD. 
I can't see any difference between the well known corruption of FIBA, and the new established corruption of ULEB. Is Bertomeu so far from Stankovic?
I guess everyone can answer to my last question...


----------

